# Which wireless dongle for JVC TV LT-32TW51J



## angiem1001 (May 3, 2014)

Hi,

I have just purchased a JVC smart TV model LT-32TW51J from Curry's PC world, however it did not come with a wireless connectivity dongle. I contacted Curry's technical support but they did not know which was the right one.
Can anyone tell me the right one to purchase please?

Thanks Angie


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

EDIT 
JUST Saw the top of the user manual - in large red writing 

The user manual - says - that this TV is exclusive to Currys/Dixon Group and all support via Currys/Dixons

so you cant talk to JVC 

*BUT* on the JVC site Page 25 of the user manual - it says the wireless dongle is supplied


> USB dongle (Supplied) is required to use wireless network features.


see the user manual here
Support | JVC United Kingdom

I would check all the packaging and make sure its not in there somewhere, and if not, talk to currys and ask for the wireless Dongle, as it should be provided ....... 

in the product details for that TV on the currys site , they suggest a belkin F7D4555uk adapter
you cna buy other wireless adapters, BUT I know some TVs can be fussy about what wireless dongle is going to be supported on the TV
Another option would be to buy a device that will connect to the LAN connection and act as an adapter - I use a Edimax Range Extender / Access Point , this does a number of things for me , extends the wireless network and also allows 5 LAN devices to connect to the wireless network - so I have my Humax PVR, Panasonic TV and also Panasonic blueray player all connected with just the one device.
I have an much older version of this Edimax EW-7228APn - 150Mbps Wireless 802.11 b/g/n Range Extender / Access Point with 5-Port switch 
but have used the above with a few people now 
Cheaper than buying a lot of different wireless adapters for multiple devices


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

How close to your router is the TV?
You could connect via an Ethernet cable if close enough.


----------



## angiem1001 (May 3, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for all responses.
My TV is two floors up so not near the router.


----------



## Jonny_Winter (May 3, 2014)

Hello there,

In my experience, if you are looking at wireless connectivity that far away I would look into a point-to-point wireless bridge (have used TP Link in the past). They enable an Ethernet connection to be transmitted wirelessly, solely for that device.

TV - Ethernet cable - Wireless bridge 1 - Wireless signal - Wireless bridge 2 - Ethernet cable - Router

Best of luck, let us know how you get on and what you decide to do.

Jonny.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Jonny_Winter said:


> Hello there,
> 
> In my experience, if you are looking at wireless connectivity that far away I would look into a point-to-point wireless bridge (have used TP Link in the past). They enable an Ethernet connection to be transmitted wirelessly, solely for that device.
> 
> ...


A similar idea is using the existing power points in your building to transmit signals through adapters plugged in, which are then connected via ethernet cables either end, one to the router, the other to the device needing connection.
Belkin Play Powerline HD is one type and capable of Gigabit speeds.


----------



## lavatea (Jul 22, 2014)

angiem1001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just purchased a JVC smart TV model LT-32TW51J from Curry's PC world, however it did not come with a wireless connectivity dongle. I contacted Curry's technical support but they did not know which was the right one.
> Can anyone tell me the right one to purchase please?
> ...


Currys tech suppport was disappointing...All they did was google and offer some help. Finally I purchased a Philips PTA128 wifi adaptor and it just doesnt get detected by my JVC TV.:banghead:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You reviewed page 25 and on in the manual concerning the wireless usb connection?


----------

